# Had to move any BIG trees lately???



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I saw this on Mega Machines last night. This tree spade is truly an amazing "Mega Machine! 

<img src="http://www.treemover.com/custom/photos/roundball1.jpg">

If I won the lottery; I could use one of these. :lmao: 

Environmental Designs Hydraulic Tree Spade


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I saw that to last night. I have seen them mounted on the back of trucks but they weren't that big. They also had one of these on there to its a sugarcane cutter. You see alot of them around here this time of the year.

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=62091>


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

l saw one like that but it was much bigger and it dug down pritty far to get all the roots


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

That cane cutter was pretty cool too. Those guys were cutting a serious amount of sugar cane with 37,000 acres and cutting 14,000 acres per year.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

They said it would cut a acre an hour. And they cut 5 acres a day. How about that hauler they used to haul the cane that was a bad boy. They use regular tractors with cane trailers or trucks down here.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *They said it would cut a acre an hour. And they cut 5 acres a day. How about that hauler they used to haul the cane that was a bad boy. They use regular tractors with cane trailers or trucks down here. *


Those cane haulers were MONSTERS.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I think this is the off road tractor pulling the cane haulers. 

<img src="http://cmms.cat.com/cmms/servlet/cat.dcs.cmms.servlet.ImageServlet?imageid=C044296&imageType=2">

At 1290 hp. they are some pulling hauses! 

784C Off Highway Tractors


----------

